#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  CS or IT ?

## Rohit Chandra

I am interested in making a career in the software industry ... However am confused about which branch to take ? i have several question and i will tabulate them -

1. What is the main difference between CS and IT like in their curriculum and all?
2. Which branch has better career oppurtunities?
3. Why do the cutoffs for CS go so high while in IT it is low? For example - The closing rank in NIT            allahabad in CS is 4k while for IT it is 9.5k ...
4.Which branch has better prospects for further study ?

----------


## [FE].Zatak

don't know exactly, but they say CS contains almost all IT and even adds hardware part to the course. 
so the cutoff thing etc i think is obvious.

----------


## samah

okkay..CS & IT, both prepare you for the software engineering..albeit with a difference.

While IT concentrates more on the software part, CS brings in a little bit of hardware part also along with the software. Some ECE subjects are also there in CSE.

Both branches have equal career opportunities and future prospects. It all depends what you do in your 4 years of engg!

Cutoffs are high for CS in comparison to IT because CSE provides a wholesome engg experience..thus students prefer it over IT.

BTW rohit..where are you planning to take admission??

----------


## Rohit Chandra

since i am from up i will prefer MNNIT allahabad but i can only get IT with my rank (ecpected rank ) , then there is IIIT allahabad but here also there is only an outside chance , i am not able to get any information about the IPG course of IIITM Gwalior like they have a 5 year course but they have not really made it clear how is it different from the normal IT course (4 yr one) and also no information about their placements.....

----------


## crazybishnoi29

in my opinion, go for CS branch as IT industry requires ultimate designing and logical skills..... but CSE will fun to be with.. if you are good at programming, go for IT with all your Devotion.......

----------


## vrishtisingh

Hi....Rohit...
At your stage all these questions definitely bother...which branch to take and which is better, in terms of future prospects etc etc
Computer Science and Information Technology, both are interrelated. But with the advancement of time, most of the universities have transformed their curriculum of both the branches.
Each university has different syllabus. It is applicable on IT and CS also.
But core subjects are always same. Core means which are like heart and soul of a branch.
Rohit , initially i was also thinking that IT has not good subjects, but I was wondered when I have gone for an interview in an university for IT Assistant Professor, (perhaps u would heard about CSJM university kanpur) they have all the CS subjects in thier curriculum of B.Tech. IT, so at that time I was really really wondered to know that curriculum is different at different university.
Most of the jobs take both branch equivalent.
CS somewhere also includes theoritical computer Science subjects as well.
Before taking admissions to any institute you must collect information about thier infrastructure, labs, faculty and placements. Which are most important aspects.
Because most of the subjects are common in B.Tech, CS/IT in U.P.T.U. curriculum. But you get an opportunity to work with talented faculty members of a prestigious institution, that will add an advantage to your career also.
Are you clear at your aim this time? think thoroughly about it because your career path will depend on this thing also.
See , you will develop projects also during your B.Tech. programme.
That will be asked during your campus interviews.
If you are interested in higher studies, then after B.Tech. you have to go for M.TECH. via GATE entrance examination.

So difference between  both branches and thier curriculum depends on the college/university where u want 2 take admission. Future prospects depends on your specialization. If you are good at your core subjects like DAA,DBMS, DSUC, OS which are common to both branches. and your project will suit your interest.  So general decision will act as a half decision without considering your college/institution. And College Brand has also it's value.
One more thing, some of the institution offers their students to switch their their branch in 2nd year of B.Tech., if they have good performance in 1st year.
All the best for your future.
TRy to search the websites of the institution where  you want to take admission as well as you can also contact them via phone call. Can talk to thier alumni . (previoulsy passed out students of an institution).

All the best.

----------

